# Anyone recognize this view finder?



## Grandpa Ron (Nov 10, 2018)

I am restoring an old 1910 view camera and this view finder was screwed in to the top. It is not original to the camera because the holes on the bellow table show the original view finder location.

I am curious if anyone is familiar with this type of view finder.


----------



## john.margetts (Nov 10, 2018)

It might not be the original finder, but it is an appropriate design for the time.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## compur (Nov 10, 2018)

It's a Newton finder. A negative lens in front with a rear peep hole.


----------



## IanG (Nov 11, 2018)

These were available separately but were often used on early focal plane shuttered cameras (non reflex), from Goerz, Emil Busch, Thornton Pickard, Lancaster, etc.

Ian


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks folks you comments pointed me in the right direction. Late 1800's thru early 1900's


----------



## IanG (Nov 12, 2018)

Late 1890's right through to the 1930's although the principle was still in use except usually with a rectangular rear viewing window on many 120 and 127 folding cameras into the 1960s.

Ian


----------



## vin88 (Nov 16, 2018)

yes,  on many types of foders.


----------



## IanG (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm just finishing restoring a Crown Graphic for someone else and had to strip the optical viewfinder to re-paint it.  It's exactly the same principle, except the rear window rotates to move the rear sight window for parallax correction at closer distances.

Ian


----------



## vin88 (Nov 17, 2018)

do you patch the belows or use a roll film adapter?.      vin   (the spell check quits working often --- That realy bugs me!)


----------



## IanG (Nov 17, 2018)

vin88 said:


> do you patch the belows or use a roll film adapter?.      vin   (the spell check quits working often --- That realy bugs me!)



I've managed to repair the bellows of the Crown Graphic in question, I have my own ways   The camera has or rather had a Graflex back which was optional when new but useless as now, it doesn't take normal DDS (film holders) or Graflok roll film back - it need Graflex film packs holders or roll film backs these were used with Graflex SLRs.

Ian


----------



## vin88 (Nov 17, 2018)

I remember my dad showing me how to fine light leaks on the bellows with a flash light.  they dint have any flexable sealents like silicone  and epoxy rubber.  they replaced the bellows.  I have used some black stuff on my old leica  curtain  that had holes burned by the sun-- no lens cap!  I have a few big old cameras with old lenses  and a few roll backs.  I hate to say;  I  use a cell phone camera now.  vin


----------

